# cutting while injured(not able to train)



## the_leprechaun (Jun 22, 2009)

so ive just come off a ud 2.0 cycle(which went great,lost 4 kg and 3% bodyfat while holding onto my muscle) im down to 80kg and 10.5% bodyfat, i had to get a small operation on my chest, which basically rules me out of upper body work for 4-6 weeks, im hoping to start training my lower body and maybe arms within 2-3 weeks to keep me ticking over...im allowed begin jogging/cardio etc in 2 weeks. i want to keep cutting as im going away at the end of sept, so i want to get my bodyfat as low as possible for that.

would my best option just to keep a 500 cal deficit with high protein,mod carbs and fat after coming off the ud 2.0 and my activity level dropping way down?? the lack of activity is going to kill me as im used to a high activity level. does anybody have any experience cutting while injured, am i going to loose fairly large amounts of muscle due to the lack of weight training??


----------



## Balin (Jun 22, 2009)

I wouldn't run a deficit.  Your body needs calories to promote healing/repair.  Recovery is hampered in a deficit.

I would also think that with no muscle stimulation and running a deficit would probably lead to more atrophy then eating at a maintenance level.


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jun 22, 2009)

so im better off running at maintenence for the 6 weeks, trying to keep myself at the 10% bf ive gotten to. then maybe hit another 8 week ud 2.0 cycle. whats best for healing recovery? im assuming high protein,mod carbs and fat would be best for recovery?


----------



## Balin (Jun 22, 2009)

I think Built just suffered an injury while doing UD2.  She may have something to add here too.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't run a deficit, risk of muscle loss and impairment of tissue repair is too big IMO. Better off maintaining for a bit and using whatever activity you are cleared for as exercise and when you are all ready to go, drop into a deficit and try to reach your goals.

To promote tissue repair you want high protein, fat and adequate carbs, plus a multi vitamin, extra C, fish oils, keep yourself well hydrated and don't aggravate the injury by going to hard too fast or you'll just drag the whole ordeal out even more.


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jun 22, 2009)

ill take that onboard thanks, im not really sure what my maintenence is after coming off the ud 2.0, ill run at 2500 calories and see how i get on with that after 2 weeks, ill just go for a 40 40 20 macro split, im allowed walk and use a stationary bike from next week, so ill maybe try get some cardio in every day, like 30 mins on the bike and 30 mins walking on an incline to keep myself ticking over.


----------



## nkira (Jun 22, 2009)

I am injured too.......and no workout SUCKS!!

Dumbbell went out of control while doing bench press, I took 4 days complete off, lifted today but the pain is back.

I am extending my off period.

I get shooting pains at Biscep Brachii & Deltoideus......sucks!!

I am planning to visit physio.


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jun 22, 2009)

at least i have a specific timeframe, so thats helping me a bit! also coming off the ud 2.0 i was gna take it easy anyways! but jeez not having the option is an absoute killer!


----------



## Jag (Jun 29, 2009)

the_leprechaun said:


> so im better off running at maintenence for the 6 weeks, trying to keep myself at the 10% bf ive gotten to. then maybe hit another 8 week ud 2.0 cycle. whats best for healing recovery? im assuming high protein,mod carbs and fat would be best for recovery?


 
If you're going to be relatively innactive what would you need carbs for?

I have started a cut with no weight training at all. For a week or so i just drop carbs to trace amounts and walk.

That's just me though. I'm not telling you to do this but if bike and treadmill were *my* only exercise that's what i would be doing.

Low carbs will also decrease your appetite. My bodyfat would rise dramatically eating carbs with an inactive lifestyle. But i'm 44 and i know my body pretty well now.

Injuries are hard to deal with. I hope they pass quickly for you.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't run the deficit.

I know you REALLY want to reach your goals, I'm the same way.  Sometimes you do need to take a step back though and re-evaluate.

You just had surgery, your body needs to repair.  IMO it's more important to provide your body plenty of fuel to do that right now even if it does mean gaining a couple pounds of fat.  In the long run a couple pounds means nothing, but a muscle that doesn't heal properly will stay with you possibly forever.


----------

